# and they say they hate cats



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Real ferocious dogs- That cat keeps the inside of their ears spotless


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

:mrgreen: Keeps the couch in good shape too. I still have furniture that looks like that. 

Good reads on the tables.

I'll probably botch it but. "American children usually suffer from too much mom, and too little dad"--Gloria Steinem


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Glad you have that book Gloria had always been a poster for a target for me-


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

My mother has the book, always liked the quote.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

But she keeps it in the basement aka your bedroom. 

You really are a weirdo.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

For years I had a house cat that would sleep in the dog houses with my hounds. These weren't bird dogs mind you, but lion and bobcat dogs that lived to mix it up with the big cats. They would go nuts if they spotted any other house cat crossing the pasture wanting to have at it. But for whatever reason, they just accepted this house cat as part of their pack and it was free to come and go with impunity. It was always shocking to some of my houdsman buddies to see a cat emerging from inside the dog houses with my hounds...


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes- the dog with the cat has dispatched a few in his time but sure likes this cat.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Iron Bear said:


> But she keeps it in the basement aka your bedroom.
> 
> You really are a weirdo.


I admit to reading the book, along with many others I may not have read, had they not been around when my mother was going back to college. Women's studies was a requirement for her degree.

The quote always stuck with me, especially considering the source.

Weirdo? Because I read what some one else wrote, and remembered it? That's called reading comprehension, and information retention. You should try it sometime. Then the next time you try to make a point, you might have something to support your argument, rather than sounding like a 2nd grader.

I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Quit being weird and get a sense of humor for crying out loud. You quoted Gloria Steinem, that's funny and deserves some ribbing.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

If you didn't get the humor in my last post, I don't know what to tell you.

Weird? Yep "I've always been mad, I know I've been mad, like the most of us are. It's very hard to explain why you're mad, even if you're not mad."--Roger Waters


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

My bird dogs really do hate cats. Every cat that has tried to cross my backyard has met their end to my short hair. I quit telling my neighbors sorry after the first few


----------

